# ZW scores?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I have been looking at and am wondering about ZW scores. 

I understand that the ideal is under 100. What about dogs that have ZW scores of 100-110? I notice they are generally matched up with a dog with a much lower ZW score for breeding. 

Is there a high chance of a puppy having hip issues if say the dam has a score of 108 and the sire has a score of 70? 

I guess I am just not clear on the system and how breeders evaluate if a score is too high.


----------

